# Budget peps purepeptides anyone tried them ?



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Pay day tomorrow so just getting ready to order this months peps , on the site they have a new range that are a little cheaper !

the saving potentially could see me with more peps per month(sod saving money buy more gear ha ha) , but has anyone tried them???


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Pay day tomorrow so just getting ready to order this months peps , on the site they have a new range that are a little cheaper !
> 
> the saving potentially could see me with more peps per month(sod saving money buy more gear ha ha) , but has anyone tried them???


I saw these and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> I saw these and was wondering the same thing.


Il order some tony , and report back to ukm !


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

A report would be good. From the website there doesn't look to be that much difference in the purity. EU peps are 99.62% and US are a min of 98% but the price difference is a fair amount with Ipam. 5mg EU IPAM is £28.99 and 5mg US IPAM is £21.00.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

i emailed them last week about this,

they said they are very good ! but obviously they would lol

im getting some next week will let you know


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Pay day tomorrow so just getting ready to order this months peps , on the site they have a new range that are a little cheaper !
> 
> the saving potentially could see me with more peps per month(sod saving money buy more gear ha ha) , but has anyone tried them???


I wonder why they're so cheap?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just paid for a tons worth il let you know !


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Started the ipam and mod grf today...I will keep you briefed on the results gentlemen [no ****]


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Just got mine .



Packaging as you would expect



Look standard and only two with a loose puck



Ipam was a little dusty in one vial



Mixed fine

So did the mod grf



A normal empty bottle of IMAP (2mg ) and a new cheaper 5mg they don't look much different and mix just as well as each other !



Did a saturation dose of both mixed as you do , same bee sting feeling , but tightness in my throat that lasted a few seconds , little face flush and a pounding headache pretty soon after, pretty fast reaction then , and one that was slightly more than I expect from the same peps but the more expensive range .

Time will tell but so far so good !


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Just got mine .
> 
> View attachment 151589
> 
> ...


Nice initial review mate, keep us posted.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Iv had two shots now , second lot didn't generate the flushing or spasm so that must have been the 14 day break I have had from peps causing that ??

Let's see how I sleep tonight (il try to get a 3rd shot in before bed , but need time after my food)


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

in terms of price=best deal for the money iv spent .. This lot are up there from this company (all I have used to be fair)

They seem good so far , had 3x saturation dose yesterday and feel nice off them , slept really well which is a big thing for me as I hardly sleep at all , I'm on a little var to and that's keeping me awake at night , but slept straight through , woken up in a good mood to !!

So I'm happy so far , just wanna see if they reduce this current bloat iv got , if they do il say there about on par with the more expensive range ..

Right I'm actually starting to bore myself on this now ha ha so il leave it for 10 days and see where I am with it , hope it's helped some of you ?

I'd say if your about to order peps so far these are good to go but it's hardly long enough to full know yet .


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Old n fat said:


> in terms of price=best deal for the money iv spent .. This lot are up there from this company (all I have used to be fair)
> 
> They seem good so far , had 3x saturation dose yesterday and feel nice off them , slept really well which is a big thing for me as I hardly sleep at all , I'm on a little var to and that's keeping me awake at night , but slept straight through , woken up in a good mood to !!
> 
> ...


I had a terrific kip last night after my first day with 4 dose's spread throughout. Had my first shot @ 6:00am this morning and then straight back to bed to grow some more muscle lolz! Had another jab when I got up at 8:00 on the same empty stomach. Almost felt high tbh lolz.

This stuffs Ronseal imho 

[Running ipam & mod grf btw]


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I had a terrific kip last night after my first day with 4 dose's spread throughout. Had my first shot @ 6:00am this morning and then straight back to bed to grow some more muscle lolz! Had another jab when I got up at 8:00 on the same empty stomach. Almost felt high tbh lolz.
> 
> This stuffs Ronseal imho
> 
> [Running ipam & mod grf btw]


I agree with you think there good , my moods been good all day (out if character ) so they gotta be what they say they are!!

Happy days


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> in terms of price=best deal for the money iv spent .. This lot are up there from this company (all I have used to be fair)
> 
> They seem good so far , had 3x saturation dose yesterday and feel nice off them , slept really well which is a big thing for me as I hardly sleep at all , I'm on a little var to and that's keeping me awake at night , but slept straight through , woken up in a good mood to !!
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Have you run generic hgh before (ie non pharma)? Just wondered if you could compare to hgh.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

ReRaise said:


> Sounds good. Have you run generic hgh before (ie non pharma)? Just wondered if you could compare to hgh.


Sorry no I haven't , got ripped off a couple of times on hgh so went with this as an option instead .

One day I will try some hgh and see if there is much difference .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Sorry no I haven't , got ripped off a couple of times on hgh so went with this as an option instead .
> 
> One day I will try some hgh and see if there is much difference .


Someone rep this man!

Appreciate you spending the time to update us, peptides are something I'd like to invest in some time this year so this is very helpful.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ReRaise said:


> Sounds good. Have you run generic hgh before (ie non pharma)? Just wondered if you could compare to hgh.


If I may be so rude as to pitch in here bro I've actually ran pharma and generic GH many times b4 also on and off gear, slin ect.

The generic GH can be quite good also ime but I do find some can cause water retention or aggrevate prolactin gyno. What I personally prefer about ipam and grf is that I don't get such undesirable side effects.

SickC


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Someone rep this man!
> 
> Appreciate you spending the time to update us, peptides are something I'd like to invest in some time this year so this is very helpful.


Ahem


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Ahem


Lol, much love for you too no ****


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Lol, much love for you too no ****


I feel all warm and fuzzy inside now bro [no ****]


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Nobody repped me tho 

Def no **** ..


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Reps given for the 2 of you


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> Reps given for the 2 of you


What a clown I got two reps ha ha thank you gents


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> What a clown I got two reps ha ha thank you gents


You deserve them


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> If I may be so rude as to pitch in here bro I've actually ran pharma and generic GH many times b4 also on and off gear, slin ect.
> 
> The generic GH can be quite good also ime but I do find some can cause water retention or aggrevate prolactin gyno. What I personally prefer about ipam and grf is that I don't get such undesirable side effects.
> 
> SickC


I know what you mean about water retention. I've been holding a bit of water but don't know whether to put that down to post show rebound..

So if it's same cost for the hgh and peps I wouldn't be doing myself an injustice by going with peps?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

ReRaise said:


> I know what you mean about water retention. I've been holding a bit of water but don't know whether to put that down to post show rebound..
> 
> So if it's same cost for the hgh and peps I wouldn't be doing myself an injustice by going with peps?


Definately not an injustice imo mate. Many athletes alternate between synth GH and peps or even stack both together.


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Was interested by these myself and thought about trying them. But Ive tried their EU peps and found them no different to the peps I use now. So my thinking is the the US range is worse than the EU range, then it would make them worse than what I use now?

Anyway good review but the word 'budget' put me right off.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Im giving them a try..... Just ordered...


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Lads I'm so drowsy it's unreal (3rd shot of the day) For me personally I rate them over the more expensive ones .

Had all the good things you expect , and iv got just enough for the month 

Wildly speculating here , but could the quality control be less than the more expensive range and we are getting slightly higher dose ?

But from the little I understand that makes no real sense does it ? Ie you could bang a vial in and only get a 27% return from that in gh pulse , hence we only do 1 iu of each a time...

Who cares I'm happy and will continue to pay someone's mortgage with my money each month


----------



## MasterB (Jun 6, 2012)

@Old n fat

Just got my USA made Ipam. I haven't ran Ipam before only the euro GHRP2, so just a quick question. Was there hardly any powder in your vials of Ipam? I'm used to a Puck at the bottom like GHRP2 and Mod but my Ipam came today and has the smallest amount of powder at the bottom. Couldn't really see what yours looks like from the pics.

Thoughts?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

MasterB said:


> @Old n fat
> 
> Just got my USA made Ipam. I haven't ran Ipam before only the euro GHRP2, so just a quick question. Was there hardly any powder in your vials of Ipam? I'm used to a Puck at the bottom like GHRP2 and Mod but my Ipam came today and has the smallest amount of powder at the bottom. Couldn't really see what yours looks like from the pics.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi yeah I had one with a puck and one where the puck had broken into powder , I didn't think to look to see of the volume was the same. I'm about to put the water into my second ipam now but that one had a neat puck (or did before freezing) I used the powdered one first , seemed good !

Do you want me to photo this one before adding water ??


----------



## MasterB (Jun 6, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> Hi yeah I had one with a puck and one where the puck had broken into powder , I didn't think to look to see of the volume was the same. I'm about to put the water into my second ipam now but that one had a neat puck (or did before freezing) I used the powdered one first , seemed good !
> 
> Do you want me to photo this one before adding water ??


If you could that would be a great help mate.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

It's pretty big maybe 1/4 the vial !

@MasterB

Just looked and the mod grf have 50/50 some broken some intact .

Sorry it's not very scientific but estimate the same volume !


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

The ugly side of using peps and gear !



This little lot is from hydrating 5mg ipam and pinning , then a 2ml shot of testolic test prop..

And I do 4x peps a day and pretty much 2ml Of test so there's 3 more lots of peptide waist to add to that !!

Crack head or what !!!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Update , 17 days in I'm on my last two vials . I'm not happy guys , nothing like the results I'm used to for the more expensive peps . Nothing like the weight loss I expect , the feel good is not as accumulative as I expect , not getting the drowsiness I was experiencing either and no cts at all, I usually get this on my left arm and wrist , nothing !

I don't think I will order them again , of course this could just be me but if this was my first experience of peps I wouldn't repeat them and feel there no way worth the hassle !!

Anyone else got input ? @SickCurrent @DutchTony


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Update , 17 days in I'm on my last two vials . I'm not happy guys , nothing like the results I'm used to for the more expensive peps . Nothing like the weight loss I expect , the feel good is not as accumulative as I expect , not getting the drowsiness I was experiencing either and no cts at all, I usually get this on my left arm and wrist , nothing !
> 
> I don't think I will order them again , of course this could just be me but if this was my first experience of peps I wouldn't repeat them and feel there no way worth the hassle !!
> 
> Anyone else got input ? @SickCurrent @DutchTony


I'm not going to order these again either.

I starting off with ghrp 2 and mod grf 3 x per day at saturation dose. These wasn't the budget ones though. They were the more expensive ones. I didn't get cts but I did get other side effects - drowsiness, general good feeling, great sleep, that sort of flushing feeling etc. That was all good.

Then I changed to the budget peptides and ordered ghrp 6 and mod grf. Since I changed I have felt NONE of the above effects and I also have no additional hunger at all. I even took 200mcgs and still no hunger. I've got a couple of weeks worth left which I'll take but when they're gone, I'll be ordering the more expensive ones.

I'm gutted if I'm honest.....


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> I'm not going to order these again either.
> 
> I starting off with ghrp 2 and mod grf 3 x per day at saturation dose. These wasn't the budget ones though. They were the more expensive ones. I didn't get cts but I did get other side effects - drowsiness, general good feeling, great sleep, that sort of flushing feeling etc. That was all good.
> 
> ...


Oh sh1t I was hoping it was just me , and I was being a peds snob .....

It's started well but never built up and vials later I'm Not sure I'm Feeling anything ,so only brief then never got more intense as I find with the more expensive peps?

Iv also done a double dose shot to "test" them 4iu total that should have seen me flush a feel exhausted but didn't ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> Oh sh1t I was hoping it was just me , and I was being a peds snob .....
> 
> It's started well but never built up and vials later I'm Not sure I'm Feeling anything ,so only brief then never got more intense as I find with the more expensive peps?
> 
> Iv also done a double dose shot to "test" them 4iu total that should have seen me flush a feel exhausted but didn't ?


Not good my friend. Well I've got 3 vials of mod grf and 1 vile of ghrp 6 if anyone's interested :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I found these products bang on gents with all the usual sides and effects one would expect.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I found these products bang on gents with all the usual sides and effects one would expect.


Weird ?

I might just try a box of hgh this month , maybe it's just me ??


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I have used the GHRP-2 GHRP-6 and Mod Grf and MGF from the "Budget" range and have found them to be as effective as the Euro range.


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Where did you buy your stuff before ?


----------

